# Happy New Year



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Just stopped by to wish everyone a happy and safe new year. Catch 'um big this year. BTW, plenty of tog nearshore off of Lewes Delaware.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*You to*

Best wishes to you and yours.


----------

